# Bile acid levels - what is normal in pregnancy????



## min1

Hi, I'm really hoping that you can help me. I had liver function and bile acid levels checked at my 32 week growth scan, a week and a half ago. They asked for levels to be checked again by my midwife who repeated the blood test last Thursday and asked me to ring for the results today (she is away for a week). I phoned up and was told that they were normal range but I asked what the bile result was as I still have the dreadful itching (all over, including hands and feet, I have tried everything and it's really hard to sleep  ). I was told that the result last Thursday was 9, so it had gone from 8 at my growth scan to 9 in a week. My notes from the consultant say to check if 9/10 but I am now being told that 10 is normal and some hospitals say 14. But on here I have read about people being induced for levels above 6? I am so confused!

I don't know whether it is relevent but at my growth scan growth had slowed and my baby is now on 30th percentile instead of the 80/90th, so we have been told that they are going to make a decision this Thursday about whether I should have him early anyway. Can liver function affect growth?

Thanks so much for your help,

Min


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

Sorry I didnt reply earlier,  how did you get on?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## min1

Hi,
I had my consultant appointment this week and my b a level had gone down to 5, big relief, but I'm still itching! It's not quite as intense though so hopefully will improve. He was pleased that our baby had grown too, he's not exactly had a growth spurt but has stayed on 40 centile and they were happy with that. Liver function and bike acids are going to continue to be monitored and he wants to do a c section at 39 weeks which is much more positive than the 35 to 37 weeks that was discussed last time  

I knew that a c section was probably likely, and it was a bit of a relief as nine years ago I had a very very difficult birth, but I am nervous about it as I have had lots of surgery for ectopics (I've had three ) and finally to remove my tubes so I could have ivf. Sorry for the further question but will previous scar tissue make a c section more difficult?

Thanks for reading and replying, I know that you are very busy  

min x


----------



## emilycaitlin

hi,

adhesions can make things a little bit more difficult, but it's not a big problem, and only one that will
cause any hassle to the surgeon, you won't notice any difference, you'll be fine,

all the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## min1

Thanks very much emilycaitlin x


----------

